# edited Am getting little girl yay yay yay (pic added)



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Im so excited i found a lady she has 5 pups, 4 girls and a boy £850 
i may be going to have a look tomorrow, i want the black and tan i think but will have to see when i go to look. 
Just a question for someone, i really wanted a short coat and i know someone on here has a long coat that they cut its hair. is this ok to do? if not i wont do it but if it is i may consider it.
im sooooooooooo excited. my mums giving me £300 towards it so i have to find £550......hello credit card   
going to sell some of my stuff to i think.
sooooooooooooooo excited i really am, i havent had a puppy for coming up 8 years 
                  
my mums looking at me strange cos i cant sit still :lol: :lol: :lol: 
i wana go see them now, its only 1 hour 15 mins away.
i might do actually
the lady was really nice, she said i can come over when ever i like.
i think i may go over tonight
cos the add is new and i want first picks
wooooooooooo hoooooooooooooo




ok trying to calm down now


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Aawww thats great news  You must take some pics for us :wink: 


Keep us updated :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

That sounds great! Do go see them as soon as you can. Like you said, you want first pick. I hope it works out just right for you. Let us know how it goes. :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

she seems really nice and genuine, although i dont think she know alot about the breed. i asked her the weight of their parents and she didnt know, but she did measure the mother and she sounded small. she said the pups arent 'teacups' they are just regular pups. 
she has the mother which i can see.
i was wondering what signs do i look for so i know they are pure breed?


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

just re read the add properly, it says they come with a 5 generation pedigree but arent kc reg


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Jodie PICTURES!!!! dont forget your camera  and I soooo hope it all works out  I know Pepe will love having a new chi baby around.

how old are the pups??


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

the pups are 6 weeks, she says she is letting them go in 2 weeks and my birthday is on the 10th of november so i think it will be around that time      
sooooooooooooooo excited


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am so happy and excited too, good luck and let us know what happens.
What a great birthday present for you!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

They sound pretty legit you'll know when you see the pups and which one to have  just remember look for the apple dome on the head and nose length if you're worried about them being purebred. 

I really hope it works out for u  as I said bring a camera I have like puppy addiction this week


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

even better news i just checked my online banking and i have £400 in there so thats only £150 i have to find, and i have quite a bit in my paypal account so i may not even have to go into debt for the little girl
oh will have to think up a name if i get her


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

sooooooo you off to see her tonight ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

i dont get the apple and dear thing? what exactley am i looking out for?
is hunnys head apple int he pic in my siggy? is that the shape i am looking for?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

If you look at my siggy bar of Zero he's 4 weeks and u can see the apple dome, the nose can be slightly longer than his but at 6 weeks the ears should be big and they should look like proper chi's in mini.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

i dunno yet, my mums a sleep at the moment as she has been at work, i tried desperatley to wake her up but it didnt work so i have to wait for her to get up to ask her when we should go.
i may go up there with a cup of tea for her 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

right i think i get it, size wize how big should the pups be at this stage?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

oooo the subtlty I love it :lol: just as long as the have a good dome on the head thats all you need to look for and they just will look like tiny chis with oversized heads lol. What colours does she have?? you 100% sold on a girl or will you just pick the pup you want?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Depends on the parents but I would say under a pound still at 6 weeks, they will be small.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

i think i want a girl, im getting my new flat soon hopefully and it will be just me and pepi and hopefully my new baby girl. 
she has 3 girls that are chocolate and tan, i girl that is black and tan and a boy that is cream


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

i'll post her details once ive chosen mine :twisted:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

As I said dont forget photo's  and you'll know when you see the right pup for you


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

yea, its going to be so tricky though, i mean not everyone can go to see a pup and end up getting 2 :wink: 
it will be so tricky picking just one of them


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I was lucky this time Zero was the only one so I didnt have to choose, Stitch chose me and I had the choice of 2 litters and Nemo was the last pup left.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

have been up with the tea, am waiting for the sound of moovement


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Good luck, kissy kissy mummy  edited to say 'i meant that for you to get round your mum'


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

That fabulous news Jodie- im all ears and waiting.........


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> That fabulous news Jodie- im all ears and waiting.........


lol Has your mum not woke up yet?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> stefanie_farrell said:
> 
> 
> > That fabulous news Jodie- im all ears and waiting.........
> ...


no my mums been awake since 9. :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Oh good luck I hope it works out. You would be getting a pup on my birthday too :wink:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwww good luck! I hope everthing goes well!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

ok, mum took too long getting up so couldnt go tonight, am going to go tomorrow morning


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

I have been trying to get through to the woman on the phone but no body was answering, anyway i just got through and i am going to see them at 10.00 in the morning.
she says she has had alot of interest in them but only one of the choc and tan ones has been rezerved.
she says one of the choc and tan ones is tiny they call it mouse cos it is so small  
i may get that one, just depends what they are all like, dont know till im there. 
if they are defo pure chi's i will be putting down my deposit tomorrow. will take some pics


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wooooo so happy for you!!!! Keep us informed!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh, I can't wait till you've been to see the puppies and then come back here to tell us all the news!!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Awww this is so exciting!!!!!

woooohoooo, you MUST take your camera, and take LOTS AND LOTS of piccies


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awww jodie great news hope it all works out and you get the perfect lil pup


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

well im off to go see the pups


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yay eagerly awaiting the update


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

So excited for you Jodie , looking forward to hearing all about the puppys


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well....its the morning  and its 9:20am, so your going to see the pups at 10? yay im so pleased, i hope you took your digital camera :wink:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Ooooh...how exciting :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

oooh Jodie are you back yet?? I wanna know what happened! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

Just read the thread! Me too, what happened! Im getting my pup when shes 6 weeks because the lady is moving. :shock: 
Hope you liked the puppies and took pics!


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Ahhhh! I just read this, I'm so happy for you, hope you post piccy's soon!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Come on Jodie, Are you back yet???

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

:? :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

im back, im getting her she is sooooooooooo cute and small i have a pic on my phone but i dont know how to get it onto the pc
i will try


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

send it to your email :wave:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

I knew you would! Chi babies are hard to resist!

Can't wait to see pics :wave:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY! im so pleased, another new chi baby on the board, how exciting!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

sandra she has more if you are interested, they are £850 and near blackpool


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

I cant afford that much


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

woooo hooooo another chi babyh so happy for you


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodie , thats great news  I'm so pleased for you ... tell us all about her ? any ideas of a name ? ohhhh I'm all excited for you too  
your Pepi is gonna be so happy


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I want to see pictures :wave:  sorry impatient me


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

if someone pms me their mobile number i will send it to them if they know how to get it on here, mines a new phone and i dont know how to use it properly yet  

first come first served     

no idea of names yet


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

anybody?????????


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I would but I've got no credit


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

ok i have done it here is my little girl, i have put a deposit down, she is defo mine


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwww!

I was just about to tell you how to do it too:

*Emailing by Phone 

To email us your photos by mobile phone, follow these steps: 

Send your photos to [email protected]. 
When we receive your photos, we'll send you a text message that includes a key (a special code) and a link to the Snapfish website. Save this message. 
The next time you're at your computer, type the link into your browser. You'll see a pop-up window asking you to register for an account at Snapfish. If you already have an account, you can bypass this page and simply click the 'log in' link to the right. 
Register for a Snapfish account by filling in the required information. Be sure to enter the same email address from which you sent your photos. 
You'll be taken to a page containing the photos you emailed. Check the box next to each photo that you'd like to add to your account. Then click 'add to my account.' 
NOTE: Whichever photos you do NOT check WILL BE DELETED. 


We hold emailed photos for 30 days after we receive them (or for 60 days if you already have an account with us). If you do not log in to the Snapfish website and add the photos to your account within that time period, they will be deleted from the site. 
NOTE: Snapfish NEVER deletes photos from your phone or computer. (We can't!) We only delete photos from our website, if they have been emailed but not confirmed.*


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Well done Jodie ( sorry I missed the bit re posting it for you etc) 

What a pretty little girl , she looks just perfect  I love the way little ones hold on to your hand , bless her little heart  I'm so glad you found yourself a little girl  

sara xx


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwww she is stunning what a pretty lil girl and her colouring is soooo nice


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

this is a pic of her (in the middle) with 2 of her sisters. there was another brown and tan but she has been sold so was with the mummy.

there is also a cream boy. 

she has other prople going today though so i guess they will all be gone soon.

thats why i wanted to go first thing to get first choice, and boy was that hard


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

awwww she's soooo cute  sooo you went for the choccy girl


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Jodie , thats a wonderful photo , she looks perfect  :angel13:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

yea she was sooooooooo cute, it was a hard choice to make though.
she is ready to come home on the 13th but i am going to be in scotland for that weekend, i could have got her on the monday but she is going to stay with her mummy another week and i am going to pick her up the following weekend, on the 20th november, well prob 19th actually cos i doubt i could wait that extra day   The lady said she wanted her to stay with the mummy a little longer than the rest anyway due to her being so small. give her a chance to fatten up a bit more.  

she is soooooo cute,


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! It must have been a hard choice but I think you made the right one! hehe Congrats!


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awwwwww she's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Jodie, she is stunning! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh Jodie she's perfect!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

aww she is adorable!! Bet you cant wait! I get mine in two weeks! yay


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Ar Sam she/he is adorable.


----------



## *Monster's Mum* (Aug 22, 2005)

Hello, just read this post...CONGRATULATIONS Jodie ! How exciting!!!! She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! x x :wave:


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Jodie shes a little doll !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

thanks everyone, how old is your pup in that pic Sam?


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

jodiebradbury said:


> ok i have done it here is my little girl, i have put a deposit down, she is defo mine


Oooooo . . . Precious baby girl!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sam (Oct 19, 2005)

4 weeks the lady is giving me her at just over 6 because shes moving far away. So i'll stay with her for 24 hours untill shes bigger.


----------

